# Brookies



## Pikemandu (Apr 4, 2005)

Anyone know of any good places to fish for brookies within about 6 or so hours of southwest ohio. I have not heard of too much in Ohio and wondering if maybe Kentuck or Indiana might have some decent streams?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i have caught them in the past in red river gorge but if you are looking to catch multiple fish, and not having to hike for a few days, i would just head down to either WV or to the carolinas. i know some people that caught quite a few the other week somewhere in NC, 6-8 hr drive i think, could be longer


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

If it helps Elk creek in West Virgina is good for brookies. 
They have some nice cabnets down there.


----------



## Teeray (Apr 11, 2004)

and loaded with brook trout....the Great Smoky Mountain National Park. You have to walk the trails into higher elevations, but it is worth it. You'll be away from the crowds. The word is that they are not picky about the pattern you throw at them, but the drift has to be natural. Go to www.littleriveroutfitters.com and sign up for their message board - you will get all the advice you need.

teeray


----------



## silverbullet (Apr 14, 2004)

Something like this? This one came from North Carolina near the border with Virginia. Teeray hit it right, GSMNP is a great place to try.


----------



## Mojohook (Apr 13, 2006)

From Grand Teton NP:


----------



## hyperstriper (Jan 16, 2005)

elk river wva.


----------

